

Why doctest.js is better than Python’s doctest - synparb
http://blog.ianbicking.org/2012/10/02/why-doctest-js-is-better-than-pythons-doctest/

======
benji-york
I have a project that intents to subsume and improve on Python's doctest
called Manuel. The Manuel documentation explains more and is written/tested
using Manuel so it provides a good example of it in use:
<http://packages.python.org/manuel/>

The download is available from PyPI: <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/manuel/>

